# Changed from Diesel Kleen to Stanadyne Blue.



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Changed from Diesel Kleen to Stanadyne Blue.
Engine is more quiet with Stanadyne Blue x2 dose. I use an additive to protect the pumps and increase the Cetane to produce less soot.
I have been running DK since first day of use.
Cheers.
Will update after a couple tanks.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've yet to see anyone notice a difference between running no additives and diesel additives. 

Do you have any reason to run the additives?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> Changed from Diesel Kleen to Stanadyne Blue.
> Engine is more quiet with Stanadyne Blue x2 dose. *I use an additive to protect the pumps and increase the Cetane to produce less soot.*
> I have been running DK since first day of use.
> Cheers.
> Will update after a couple tanks.


I will quote myself for the answer.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cruz15 said:


> I will quote myself for the answer.


Wow man. Thanks for being patient there, I read that but obviously didn't take it in.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

No problem, Cheers.
I read a study out of Europe that Soot is decreased quite a bit if Cetane is 50 or above so thats what I try to keep it at.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-.../101161-gms-advice-diesel-fuel-additives.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-.../101161-gms-advice-diesel-fuel-additives.html


I can't get on Google Drive here at work - and remembering to look at something at home is always hit or miss - What is the overall thought on it? If there is a boost to performance and fuel economy - while also providing better protection for the vehicle, I'd be down (assuming that the mpg increase is offset by the cost of the product).

Only additive I have used thus far is Diesel-911 in early 2015.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

GM does not support using addictive, I will trust their engineers, the emissions is very complicated how do you think you know more than the engineers that designed the system? People just over think this stuff in my opinion, to each his or her own, I wont add anything.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> GM does not support using addictive, I will trust their engineers, the emissions is very complicated how do you think you know more than the engineers that designed the system? People just over think this stuff in my opinion, to each his or her own, I wont add anything.


I understand what you are saying. On another note, if said products caused problems, there would be all kinds of lawsuits against the additive companies and they would be out of business. I don't see someone producing a product that would cause harm/issues, just doesn't make sense. Now producing one that doesn't do a thing, well that pretty much happens all the time I would imagine, but the average consumer is looking for any little advantage and the additive companies are betting on it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Plus gm only cares about you until your warranty runs out. So just because they say not to use additives doesn't mean you shouldn't.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> No problem, Cheers.
> I read a study out of Europe that Soot is decreased quite a bit if Cetane is 50 or above so thats what I try to keep it at.


Have you tried a couple of tanks of Shell V-Power diesel?

That's what I run. And they sell it just up the road at North Front Street and the 401. Shell at exit 543.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

We have it here. Have a station a km from my house. Noticed no difference so it wasn't worth the extra money.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> We have it here. Have a station a km from my house. Noticed no difference so it wasn't worth the extra money.


I think that's kind of true with any additive. 

FWIW mine runs quieter / smoother on the V-Power. Plus there's almost always a 10x air miles bonus for using V-Power - and I don't have to jerk around with mixing additives.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I noticed absolutely nothing. It wasn't quieter, no extra mpg, it wasn't smoother. However I've been told Canada has better diesel anyway so maybe that's why I didn't notice anything.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Have you tried a couple of tanks of Shell V-Power diesel?
> 
> That's what I run. And they sell it just up the road at North Front Street and the 401. Shell at exit 543.


I have yes, I had problems from a few tanks of the V-Power in the winter. I might try it again someday. When I travel its hard to find it. I now stick to Petro Canada.
The engine is quieter with the Stanadyne then straight Diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> I have yes, I had problems from a few tanks of the V-Power in the winter. I might try it again someday. When I travel its hard to find it.


True it is hard to find. Only available at 350 Shell stations in North America and almost all of those are in Canada. 

I always plan ahead though.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, we have one and conveniently enough it's right here.


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

I use my own additive that is a mix of cetane booster and 2-stroke oil.  My Cruze likes it a lot. Please don't try that yourself, I have warned you


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I understand what you are saying. On another note, if said products caused problems, there would be all kinds of lawsuits against the additive companies and they would be out of business. I don't see someone producing a product that would cause harm/issues, just doesn't make sense. Now producing one that doesn't do a thing, well that pretty much happens all the time I would imagine, but the average consumer is looking for any little advantage and the additive companies are betting on it.


I think it's a physiological thing more than anything, people think if you add something it must be better, perhaps it doesn't do harm but what if it does? The car is designed for straight diesel fuel ultra low sulphur. I have used addictive for other applications, had. 95 Mercedes e300 diesel, that car was designed for higher sulphur fuel, the fuel changed after it was new, so I added diesel kleen. I just don't think in a CTD it helps any. Just my thoughts, I was educated as an engineer so that training doesn't leave me. Diesel on the forum here has 175k miles and doesn't use an addictive and has had great success with no fuel related issues I am aware of so that's good enough for me.

if you have a problem and use an addictive how would you prove that caused a fuel related problem?


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think it's a physiological thing more than anything, people think if you add something it must be better, perhaps it doesn't do harm but what if it does? The car is designed for straight diesel fuel ultra low sulphur. I have used addictive for other applications, had. 95 Mercedes e300 diesel, that car was designed for higher sulphur fuel, the fuel changed after it was new, so I added diesel kleen. I just don't think in a CTD it helps any. Just my thoughts, I was educated as an engineer so that training doesn't leave me. Diesel on the forum here has 175k miles and doesn't use an addictive and has had great success with no fuel related issues I am aware of so that's good enough for me.
> 
> if you have a problem and use an addictive how would you prove that caused a fuel related problem?


I agree with you. Just put diesel in your tank. IMO on a modern diesel, with emissions systems and more sensors than you know what to do with, dumping additives in the fuel is not a good idea. I think they create a "placebo effect" more than anything. The car is made to run on diesel, even if it is poor quality diesel. What the additives are doing to the car long term, can be questionable.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@IndyDiesel beat me to it. I was going to chime in that I have nearly 176K miles on my CTD and have never used an additive. My car still runs like new and I've never had a fuel related issue. 

Now, in my 1984 Ford Tempo diesel... that's another story. I just bought some Stanadyne! lol


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's likely a little more...accepting (and perhaps requiring) of additives, though, haha.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Personaly, i love the fact that Diesel is Diesel and i dont have to care about 87 octane or 91 or 94, lol, like i did with my Old Cruze.

GM says its not necesary, i will go with that and just put Diesel in my car and not care about it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Being someone who follows GM's recommendations to a "T" (I even have a packet of SI documents for my father when he performs my regular oil changes, even though he is a GM tech), the additive recommendation is one I have chosen to disregard. I have done my own research, and decided to use DieselKleen in the summer and their Diesel Fuel Supplement in the wintertime after verifying they do not include the items listed on the GM document. I feel that the potential benefits outweigh the slim to nonexistent potential harm (and the cost is minimal). I have used the additives every single tank in my vehicle. As far as the concern mentioned for the emission sensors/system, these additives are emission system safe. I would not use an additive if I had access to higher quality diesel where I live, but I just go to a station that is heavily used by diesels and use my additive. As for the V-Power diesel, it is a diesel with an additive (I would use it if I had it near me, but I don't)


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Cruz15 said:


> No problem, Cheers.
> I read a study out of Europe that Soot is decreased quite a bit if Cetane is 50 or above so thats what I try to keep it at.


How do you manage to keep the Cetane at 50? What do you use as a means for measurement?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> How do you manage to keep the Cetane at 50? What do you use as a means for measurement?


You don't know exactly what the cetane will be unless you get it tested in a cetane engine.

However you can "guess" what it will be by using an additive. A quality additive that actually works, will give a specific range of improvement for a particular dose.

Poorer quality fuels respond better to an additive than higher quality fuels. This will be expressed as a range of improvement. If an additive claims to "Boosts cetane 5-7 numbers @ 400:1" you can expect a 5-7 point increase in the cetane rating after the additive is introduced. The 7 point increase would usually come from a poorer quality fuel as it would respond better to the additive.

The minimum SAE standard cetane in the USA is 40 and the norm is 40-45 for ULSD. Some states set their own minimum cetane for air quality like Texas which is 48 and California which is 53.

Dosing the additive above in SAE standard fuel will result in an expected boosted cetane of 47-50 @ the 400:1 mix.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Not apples to apples but my injector balance rates were pretty far off in my LLY duramax. Thought I was going to have to do a couple injectors eventually. Put some Opti-Lube in it and the balance rates were well within spec and the truck idled noticeably smoother. Haven't used anything in the cruze yet.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Chiming in here, I had a diesel for a year before buying my cruze and put additive in every fill. I wasn't a believer in additive and eventually stopped using it completely last summer. That was until I got a tank of bad fuel and it gelled up solid during a cold snap resulting in the car parked for a week.

Summer time, meh I could care less about what goes in the tank but winter time, I'd rather spend 1 minutes fooling around with additive than having a dead car for a week.

Fuel seems to vary a lot in quality around me. With a deleted diesel I can tell from the rear view mirror when I get a low cetane tank. It is noticeably smokier, clattery, and stinks a bit more when idling. So I've flip flopped between camps and I think what I really believe in is going to a fuel station that turns over a lot of diesel and brings in high quality stuff. Additive is a bandaid, or a security blanket if you will. I won't always use it, but if I get the feeling I got a tank of low quality stuff I'll pull over and dose the crap out of it. Likewise if there is a 20 degree drop in the forecast you can bet I'm putting additive with anti-gel properties in it in the tank.

FWIW, after a year without additive I had the injectors tested and they were all within spec. I think the standard diesel does a good job of reducing carbon deposits.


----------

